# Voddie Baucham on the Sovereignty of God



## Herald (Oct 22, 2008)

This man is a herald of the gospel. I have been most impressed with his content and ability to put it in the vernacular. 



[video=youtube;lD1yv4J6ohE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD1yv4J6ohE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 22, 2008)

That was wonderful. What a reminder of God's greatness and mercy.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 23, 2008)

What a blessing. This was something I especially needed to see - tonight. Voddie Baucham is a fine preacher, one truly called to preach the Gospel, and I thank the Lord for His gracious provision of men like him.

*May Jesus Christ our Lord and Savior be forever praised, exalted and honored, with every breath we take.*

Margaret


----------



## KenPierce (Oct 23, 2008)

Isn't it Baucham?


----------



## Herald (Oct 23, 2008)

KenPierce said:


> Isn't it Baucham?



Yep. Fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 23, 2008)

Of course it is Kenneth. Bill's old. I don't like to correct men when they get that old. You should just humor him as he coasts closer to heaven's waiting room.

Great video clip Bill, now eat your tapioca it's almost time for Matlock.




KenPierce said:


> Isn't it Baucham?


----------



## Herald (Oct 23, 2008)

Bob, I see you've replaced all the stones you used to throw in your house with Nerf balls.







Bawb, overwhelmed by his NERF balls.


----------

